# BSOD and reset all the time - WDF_VIOLATION (10d)



## Celestron (May 28, 2011)

Hello,

· OS - Windows 7
· x64 
· Originally (from distributor) nothing was installed, but i installed Windows XP 32 at beggining and everything was fine for a 2.5 year.
· Now i have OEM Windows 7 but i bought it and installed it by myself.
· Age of system (hardware) - About 3 years
· Age of OS installation - about half year.

· Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 2.20GHz
· 512MB GeForce 8600 GT (Gigabyte)
· ASUST P5K (LGA775)
· Chieftec GPS 450AA-101A
Firewire audio interface Alesis io26

· System Manufacturer - by myself with various hardware parts

Problems started when Windows 7 was installed. At this time is about half year of regular blue screens. Sometimes one for day, sometimes one for hour. Sometimes couple of days working fine. BSOD mosty happens when im using flash elements on internet, or im playing some games. In log from windbg i see there is a problem with my firewire alesis io26 audio interface. Yesterday i was testing system with firewire disabled, and everything was fine for a couple of hours in the game that normally crashes in 1 hour. If this is a problem with a firewire chipset on my mobo and drivers for it, how can i fix this without buying new mobo? Maybe you can find other problems. I'll be glad of any help.

PS *Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 *tells "Waiting for SystemInfo" for about 2-3 hours, so something is wrong i think 
PS 2 sorry for my english, if some parts are hard to understand, please let me know, so i'll try to write it right


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

You are correct. Your crashes are being caused by the Alesis Firewire driver. There are a couple things we can try to see if it fixes the problem.

Download the latest drivers for the Alesis Firewire - Documents & Downloads

Update your BIOS - ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5K
FYI: Your board does not support Windows 7 so this can cause some issues.


```
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
```
A known BSOD maker in Windows 7. The 2005 version of this driver is known to cause BSOD on Windows 7 systems.
Download the ATK0110 utility from here - ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P7P55D LE. 
After you install it browse to C:\windows\system32\drivers and check the properties of ASACPI.sys and make sure it now says 2009.

I would also stop any overclock for the time being.
MaxSpeed: 2200
CurrentSpeed: 3082


```
dtsoftbus01.sys Thu Jan 13 03:27:08 2011 (4D2EB75C)
```
Remove Daemon Tools for now. It is known to cause problems some times. You can re-install once we've stabilized your system

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Fri May 27 13:31:50.370 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:55:30.915
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 1394ohci.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AlesisFirewire.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AlesisFirewire.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci+1f36e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  WorldOfTanks.e
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x10D_8_1394ohci+1f36e
BiosReleaseDate = 10/30/2007
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = P5K
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4500  @ 2.20GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2200
CurrentSpeed: 3082
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Thu May 26 18:44:33.466 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:19:47.886
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 1394ohci.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AlesisFirewire.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AlesisFirewire.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci+1f36e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  WorldOfTanks.e
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x10D_8_1394ohci+1f36e
BiosReleaseDate = 10/30/2007
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = P5K
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4500  @ 2.20GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2200
CurrentSpeed: 3088
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sun May 22 18:18:04.971 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:37:31.073
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for 1394ohci.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AlesisFirewire.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AlesisFirewire.sys
Probably caused by : 1394ohci.sys ( 1394ohci+1f36e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x10D_8_1394ohci+1f36e
BiosReleaseDate = 10/30/2007
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = P5K
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4500  @ 2.20GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2200
CurrentSpeed: 3088
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Celestron (May 28, 2011)

mgorman87 said:


> Download the latest drivers for the Alesis Firewire - Documents & Downloads


I have latest drivers (06/16/2010), since i installed Windows 7.



mgorman87 said:


> Update your BIOS - ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5K
> FYI: Your board does not support Windows 7 so this can cause some issues.


In last year i tried to install new BIOS couple of times, but ASUS software (Afudos BIOS update tool V2.36), is not working with Windows 7. Is there any other software to install that latest BIOS?



mgorman87 said:


> ```
> ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
> ```
> A known BSOD maker in Windows 7. The 2005 version of this driver is known to cause BSOD on Windows 7 systems.
> ...


I will do this now



mgorman87 said:


> I would also stop any overclock for the time being.
> MaxSpeed: 2200
> CurrentSpeed: 3082


Overclocking was made by me a month ago and i didn't noticed any change of BSODs frequency. Stability was tested by 3D Mark and Orthos (for couple hours) and all went fine. Should i cancel overclocking anyway?



mgorman87 said:


> ```
> dtsoftbus01.sys Thu Jan 13 03:27:08 2011 (4D2EB75C)
> ```
> Remove Daemon Tools for now. It is known to cause problems some times. You can re-install once we've stabilized your system


Done

Big thanks for response. Any progress (or regress) will be reported. Greetings.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

According to your BIOS manual, you should be able to place the BIOS update on a USB stick and then use the BIOS update utility from the BIOS


----------



## Celestron (May 28, 2011)

I installed actual ASACPI.sys, remove Daemon Tools and install new BIOS. System becomes completely unstable, so i cancel cpu overclock, and then system backs to "normal". Now BSOD and reset with 10D error happened again. So i have system resistant for overclocking and susceptible to old errors . What can i do more with that?


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

I would contact Alesis support and see if they can help you.


----------



## Celestron (May 28, 2011)

Alesis support ignored me. Not even small response.

Is it possible to resolve this problem by new firewire card? (Something like that: http://images.okazje.info.pl/p/komp...800-400-2xieee1394b-1xieee1394a-ds-33205-.jpg)

Or new mobo will be necessary?


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

You can try. I would start with the firewire card since that seems like the easiest to test. If that doesn't work then I would try a new motherboard.


----------

